# My Donkey Family is here



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

No brays!!!! Not one little peep out of them. I think I have brayless donkeys




They are very timid and it is going to take a while for them to come around. And my mini horses, are of course afraid of them. All you can hear are these loud snorts coming from the horses. They are adorable and I have just been sitting with them, and I see them watching me while I am doing chores. They are just soaking it all in, and I am not pushing it right now...letting them get settled in. I have been picking out little things to be able to tell them apart.




This one is easy to tell from the others...he is the Mr Donkey "Jack"




Jenny with a baby that is 6 days old
















Yep I got me a whole mess of Donks. But have you ever heard of brayless donks?


----------



## Bunnylady

Be careful what you wish for!





They are beautiful. I think that, once they get settled in, they'll be much more friendly, and more vocal!


----------



## Rebecca

Wow! That's quite the herd. That baby is too cute. Congrats on your new additions, just wait until they DO start braying, you said there are 14 right?


----------



## Jill

They are so cute!!!


----------



## h2t99

JUst wait!! When we got our first jennies it took them a couple weeks to feel comfortable enough to bray!! Once they associate you with food they will be calling you every time they see you!!





They are very nice looking kids!! You need some spots though!!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

New Mini Owner said:


> Wow! That's quite the herd. That baby is too cute. Congrats on your new additions, just wait until they DO start braying, you said there are 14 right?



Ended up being 15.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm

Awww.brayless donkeys...I remember those days..






we'll give you a few months and then I will ask you if they are still brayless



They will need some time to settle in, but once they do.... In the meantime keep a good supple of animal crackers and graham crackers in your pockets. I use those for "in between treats" and there good and nurishing. (sp) Enjoy your new long ear family and they are adorable. Thanks for the pictures. Corinne


----------



## crackerjackjack

You have a very special family there. Congrats!!!! You will love the bray when you here it, again and again and again. I never get tired of it. But 14, can't imagine what that will sound like. Loud I bet.



Give them all hugs especially that cute little baby. Adorable


----------



## minie812

AWWW they are sooo cute. Give them time and when one starts the others shall follow


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

I am winning my little donks over in little baby steps....I'm going to have some fat donks LOL I don't think these little donkeys have ever seen feed...and what am I doing spoiling them........HEY...I am trying to make friends. Today I fixed up a smaller pen to call the into and then a even smaller pen in that, they have two pastures...but I wanted to get them in a smaller pen so I could get closer to them and keep them in it at night...I needed the smallest one because the little week old baby has some cuts on her legs, she came that way they said she got under the fence...by the cuts must have been barb wire. Now I can catch her and clean it up, and put some medicine on it and HOLD her awww



Tonight I was able to just call them in it...I hollar come on donkey donks



A couple of the babies almost brayed and my stupid dog started barking and spoiled it.





Is it just me or does donkey poop smell different than horse poop?

And yes I would love some spots...but hubby says NO more. I have found a little spotted Jack......I would luv to have! But for now I am in donkey heaven....even the ole man sits out there and watches them.


----------



## minimule

That's too cool! I'd love to have a few more donkeys but Kilroy won't let me. Yes, to me donkey poop smells different than horse poop. When it rains here, Kilroy's corral almost smells like an elk. They seem to have a bit of a wild smell to it. I don't mind though!


----------



## Emily's mom

I am so happy that the "kids" all arrived safely.....I can not imagine 15 all at once!

Just wait till they start to "sing"... a whole choir!!!

It must be hard to put all the names to faces...but what fun!!

Congrats!!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

Thanks everyone, so nice to have you to share my excitement with,

None of my little donkeys have names, as I understand it they came from a large herd, and the people I traded for them had only had them a couple of months. Got them for the kids but the Donkeys have never been socialized with people....appartently just left out in a big pasture to multiply by a elderly man.

They are coming around, the Jack has brayed twice



He is from what little I know, has a nice comformation and is small...and I am afraid may be related to some of the Jennys, I have asked and they didn't know but said he could very well be. So now I want a spotted Jack, hubby asked what I would do with the one I have...I guess geld him and keep him or try to make a nice pet of him for someone. He said you have another boy to sell, 1 of the 4 babies is a Jack. I told him I needed to sell all the babies and he said I don't think we can sell the one I was holding. Heres a picture of the ole man holding the baby so I can doctor her legs. And myself trying to brib the older ones.


----------



## fancyappy

oh my what a wonderful herd. Love your photo. made me chuckle to see so many donkeys together.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

Awwww, I love the pictures





How is everything going by now? Update please



Just boggles my mind to think of that many new donkeys at once






But actually, everyone looks rather calm and peaceful!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

The donkeys are coming along slowly. I am trying to be patience...they as far as I know have never been handled. Which amazes me that their feet look so good....but I am really wanting to get some wormer in them. Just hate trying to tackle them myself and what progress I have made in gaining their trust would be out the window. Wish I would have had the guy do it b4 he ever let them off the trailer, just didn't think of it....and they did catch me by surprise because they didn't call to say they where on their way.

They are so funny, they follow me around when I am out feeding. I can feel them on my heels but as soon as I turn around all I see is donkey butts and wagging tails LOL I have always had the best luck gaining trust with horses by putting them in their own stall to feed....BUT...this many I am not set up to do that.

I need to take individual pictures of each one to try to identify them, some look so much alike. There are are some that are gray that I cannot tell who is who, and I think 3 dark browns ones that look alike. The Jack of course if I look between his legs, but he also has a really bad scar on his neck and a skin tag from being in with another Jack. I have one Jenny that does not have the contrasting muzzle and eye rings, so she stands out. I can tell the babies apart LOL one baby Jack that is the tiniest little guy, I am dying to get a hold of him....and get him to snuggle he looks like a stuffed animal. LOL

I have been busy brush hogging the pastures...so they are at least getting use to be being around all the time and are not the least bit afraid of the tractor. I have been going at it I don't know how many days a section at a time...our 20 acres seems like 100.

Yep it would have been easier to have just got a few at a time...but the oppurtunity was ther and worked out best for both sides. Took me years to get that many mini horses. One woman and 41 head, I stay VERY busy, but love every minute of it! Just wish the ole man could afford a maid and cook, so I could stay outside all the time. LOL

Thank you for asking about my donkey family! If the ole man would just buy me a spotted Jack I would bet all sit up....he just goes death when I try to talk about it.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm

Witts Mini Horse Ranch said:


> ....but I am really wanting to get some wormer in them. Just hate trying to tackle them myself and what progress I have made in gaining their trust would be out the window.


It does sound like you are making some progress just by being around them. I have a wormer tip when you gain more trust with them. Graham cracker sandwiches! The last two wormings - I've sandwiched the measured out paste wormer between small sections of grahams... and boy, do they love it. Trouble is, once they get a taste, they want to come back for seconds





You sound determined, and I'm sure you'll gain their trust!






Keep us posted!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

Hey, that;s a great ideal...why didn't I think about that....I bought some graham crackers over a week ago, after you suggested them and forgot all about them LOL One of the full size mares I traded for the donkeys, I had to sneak her wormer in treats. So far the only thing they will take from my hand is hay...they want to eat grain out of my hand sooooo bad when I tempt them....just so scary





Edited...forgot to say they have started braying when I go out in the mornings awwwwwwww


----------



## krissy3

I use to wish my donkey would brey for me



......now I practically do the combat crawl so he doesnt see me walking by. his brey starts with a rumble..real low then goes into a dreadful bellow like someone is twisting his ears.


----------



## Emily's mom

It sounds like they are settling in nicely.....awaiting more pictures!

I like the graham cracker tip, I will try it.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

Funny you should mention pictures....I took 80 yesterday




I have to compress soom and post them later.


----------



## fancyappy

krissy3 said:


> I use to wish my donkey would brey for me
> 
> 
> 
> ......now I practically do the combat crawl so he doesnt see me walking by. his brey starts with a rumble..real low then goes into a dreadful bellow like someone is twisting his ears.



haha that is such a good description!

Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

Well my donkeys are starting to bray a little, actually the Jack does the braying..the girls do this panting sound, for lack of better description. They all get excited, ears perked up when I sing the donkey donk song hahaha. They get so close I can feel their breath...but still no touching. Here is a few recent pictures of them settling in.






















*And my favorite one of the 3 crosses*


----------



## crackerjackjack

I have really enjoyed reading about your donkey family.



They are all so beautiful. They are really lucky babies to have you. I hope that you are able to get the spotted jack. Theya re great. Would love to see more pictures.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

My secret is out, he will be here as soon as we can make arrangements. He is a yearling, his name is Nicodemus aka Nic. We are so excited!












Thank you cracker...but I think I am the lucky one





Well I tried posting a picture...guess I will have to wait until I put him on my website. Don't want to jinx it anyway, although she promises Nic is mine!


----------



## fancyappy

I am so happy for you and I can't wait to see a pic of the spotted donkey. I have really enjoyed this thread.Please keep it going. Post more pics when you can


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

I just don't get it, I really think I have bray less donks. I was just reading the about the one that brays all night. Mine bray a little a feeding time. Today I separated a jennet from her mom, weaning her. I put a little yearling in with her and messed with them all day. Now remember these donkeys have never been handled, taking that in to considerations they did great. I put a halter on them, groomed them the older one did give me a kick in the shine when I tried to pull a burr outta of her belly hairs. I was just reflex I think, cause I am sure it hurt...but my shin smarted a little as well. The little one brayed to her mom a few times. But I have heard nothing tonight. Maybe i wore her out today



I am trading her for the spotted jack and this is not going to be easy...since I am spending the time with her its really hard not to get to attached...ha too late already am...but a deal is a deal. Her new famly is the greatest, so that helps. I don't want to send the folks a wild donkey, plus I feel it will be stressful enough for her leaving her donkey family, much less being weaned all at the same time. So I am doing all I can to help her with her transitions.

So here is a picture of our soon to be spotted Jack Nicodemus aka Nic, he is yearling






Ain't he handsome


----------



## Emily's mom

Nic sure is a cutie, I love your pictures of the family, they sure are lucky to have such a great home.....and all that grass!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

Nicodemus is here....and he has blue eyes! They didn't tell me he had blue eyes.....we just love him! I am going to work on filling him out and brighting his coat.


----------



## Emily's mom

Wow, he has to be one of the most handsome donkeys ever, I love his dark cross on his shoulder


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

Thank you Cheryl .... I feel so blessed.


----------



## REO

Hey Nancy!





I've been waiting to hear if you got Nic or not. I'm glad I popped in here and read youu did! Congrats! I hope you get some spotted babies!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch

Thanks Robin! Sorry I haven't been in touch...life has had me in a run trying to stay on top of things. Email ya later...luv ya Sis


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch

wow



see what i miss when i get busy elsewhere... too fun, 15 at once... i have 11 but the most i got at one time was 5... i have a gray jennet and 3 of her gray daughters, 2 are full sisters, and it can be hard to tell them apart when there is just one, when i see them next to each other to compare i can tell better. congratulations!

i may have to try that graham cracker tip as well, we use bread and it works great but the graham cracker probably smells better!

your new jack is handsome... one tip, i think i see pink skin around his eyes, if so and you live where there is lots of sun you will want to put a fly mask on him...

as for brayless donkeys, my boys bray a lot, the girls not so much, but when they do, they are letting you know it! i love to hear the little ones learning... with my girls especially at feeding time or when they want attention, they tend to wheeze, kind of a breathy squeak sound, i call them my squeaky toys lol


----------

